

Retype email sucks - could email color work instead? - dalehurley
http://emailcolor.com/

======
kmort
test1234@example.com and tets1234@example.com yield the same background
colour. Isn't the point of this to detect accidental transpositions? You may
want to use a simple hash in your algorithm.

The input field may need some explanatory text to alleviate the user's
astonishment as to why the field is cycling colours in the first place -- it's
a very unusual UI quirk.

Also, I suspect your colour palette is not friendly to the colour blind.

Edit: This is reminiscent of Lotus Notes' password hieroglyphics and Chroma-
Hash: <http://foxxtrot.github.com/Chroma-Hash/>. The latter has been discussed
on HN several times.

------
dalehurley
This is a project that I was thinking about as a way to overcome the need to
have the annoying retype email address box found on sites.

